# נעליים



## Natalila (14/9/12)

נעליים 
אז הגעתי למשימה הבלתי אפשרית לכל כלה.. למצוא נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אני בעייתית.
מידה 40, רגל יחסית רחבה.
בא לכם שרשור נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שאוכל לקבל פרופורציות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ונכון שלא חייב בלבן?|

יאללה תתחילו להעלות תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

הנעליים שלי 
נקנו בארו בדיזינגוף ב350 ש"ח.
גוון פנינה, עקב 4 ס"מ.
אלו היו למעשה הנעליים הראשונות שמדדתי (אחרי סיבוב השמלות), אבל אלה שמדדתי היו בלבן בוהק (ועלו 450) ואני הרגשתי שיותר יתאים לשמלה פנינה או צבע אחר לגמרי.
חיפשתי נעליים בצבעים (לשאלתך- אני ממש ממש בעד!) אבל לא מצאתי שום דבר שהוא מספיק נח/מתאים לשמלה/ בעלות סבירה.
איכשהו נקלעתי שוב לאיזור של ארו וראיתי את אותה הנעל שמדדתי בצבע פנינה ובמבצע (זוג אחרון) ב350, מאחר שגם המידה הייתה שלי בדיוק החלטתי שזה גורל.
הנעליים היו הצלחה גדולה והיו נוחות מאוד מאוד לאורך כל היום, אפילו לא השתמשתי בנעלי הכלה להחלפה המתוקות שהכנתי במו ידי.


----------



## תות ותותי (15/9/12)

אותה הנעל וסיפור ממש דומה 
אני בעייתית בדרך כלל הנעליים אבל אלו הנעליים הראשונות שנמדדו עוד לפני שהייתה שמלה...בעצם היה רק אולם ותאריך...מידה 40 (והרגל רחבה) - ישבה בצורה מושלמת על הרגל...הייתי איתם עד שכיבו את האורות באירוע...נקנו הארו ב350 ש"ח היו במבצע


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (15/9/12)

יפות בעיני 
נראה לי שאחרי החג אעשה איזו גיחה לארו...


----------



## orugasan (19/9/12)

יפיפיות! 
את מחליפה אח"כ? או נשארת איתם לאורך כל החתונה


----------



## talya26 (14/9/12)

רוני קנטור 
יש לה אתר בפייסבוק עם קולקציית נעלי הכלה שלה, אני קניתי משם בשמנת


----------



## מיצה נבים (15/9/12)

גם שלי מרוני-  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...42776228.42609.125430324135867&type=3&theater

נוחות בטירוף,
ראיתי באתר שלה וידעתי שאלו הנעליים שאני רוצה.


----------



## yael rosen (15/9/12)

הן נוחות? 
גם אני חושבת לקנות אצלה - אני רק חוששת מעניין הנוחות..


----------



## talya26 (15/9/12)

שלי היו נוחות (היה עקב קטן) 
שימי לב שיש גם נעליים שטוחות


----------



## Meirav Flum (14/9/12)

לי יש נעלי כלה לא שגרתיות 
עשיתי סיבוב ביפו ובדיזנגוף, נדהמתי מהמחירים ובחלק מהמקומות מהאיכות הירודה. מאחר והשמלה שלי גם לא בצבע שגרתי (לא לבן אלא צבע ממש בהיר ועם עיטור בצבע) אז נעל לבנה לא באה בחשבון. בסוף מצאתי בחשמל 15 נעלים מושלמות והן אפילו היו במבצע:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8677337.-2207520000.1347621409&type=1&theater
שווה לקפוץ לשם- המבצע עוד בתוקף ויש כמה נעלי עקב בצבע שמנת עם או בלי עיטורים ממש יפות.


----------



## behappy (14/9/12)

הן מהממות!


----------



## Meirav Flum (14/9/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## yoli (14/9/12)

מעלף...


----------



## yoli (14/9/12)

שלי 
נקנו בחיפה בגרנד קניון ביוניק. 2 ב300 הייתי מרוצה אף על פי שבסוף הייתי יחפה


----------



## אפפ (14/9/12)

שלי  
אני מידה 41
הנעל עלתה 150 שקלים והיא של אש פפיס
מאו נוחות וסגנון שאני אוהבת
ואני ללא ספק אלך איתם גם אחרי החתונה


----------



## אפפ (14/9/12)

למה לא מעלה את התמונה? אולי עכשו


----------



## אלפאבה (14/9/12)

ברור שלא חייב בלבן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני מידה 40, והרגל שלי גם רחבה באופן יחסי. 

את הנעליים קניתי ב-Big Tom (יש להם כמה סניפים). 
הן עלו לי בערך 240 (לא זוכרת בדיוק) והיו נוחות מאוד. רק בשלב מאוד מאוד מאוחר (בערך ב-1:00 בלילה) עברתי לכפכפים.
אציין שביום-יום אני אף פעם לא על עקבים, והשטח שבו נערכה החתונה לא היה אידיאלי מבחינת נוחות (חצר של בית, דק של מרפסת)- עם כל זה, הן היו נפלאות. 

השמלה שלי הייתה קצרה (עד הברך) כך שראו אותן מאוד (ולכן במיוחד חיפשתי נעליים עם צבע ונוכחות).


----------



## פאסי86 (14/9/12)

הנעליים שלי  
נקנו בטבע נאות,
היו מאוד נוחות ומאוד אהבתי אותן,
נעלתי אותן פעם אחת אחרי החתונה והן הרגו לי את הרגליים, אז יכול להיות שלא הכאיבו לי בחתונה רק בגלל ההיי שהייתי בו.
אבל יפייפיות לדעתי..


----------



## 2zodiac6 (14/9/12)

אני לא יודעת מאיזה אזור בארץ את אבל... 
בקניון הזהב בראשל"צ יש שדרה של נעליים...מעבר לזה קניתי שם נעליים בחנות (קטריז או משהו כזה..), ויש להם מבחר יחסית גדול של נעלי כלה באיכות טובה... 
המחירים....בסביבות ה300 ש"ח...


----------



## FayeV (14/9/12)

גם אני במידה דומה 
אני מידה 40 ועם רגל רחבה, את הנעליים קניתי ב-NEWS במשהו כמו 230 ש"ח (כבר לא זוכרת), וברור שלא חייב לבן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מה שטוב ב-NEWS היא שבגלל שהנעליים מיוצרות בארץ, אפשר להזמין במגוון של צבעים.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (15/9/12)

שרשורים ממש כיפים לאחרונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הנעל המטריפה שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מידה 42 -לא ניתן למצוא נעליים במידה שלי (!!!)
אז קניתי ב"שופרא"  נעליים זהובות של "אירגיולאר צ'וייס"..
מתההההה עליהן, ובנות מנסות לקנות אותן ממני ברחוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז הנה התמונה 
ומצרפת לינק לכתבה שהשתתפתי בערוץ 10 על נעליים במידות גדולות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כתבה על נעליים


----------



## yael rosen (15/9/12)

מדהימות!!


----------



## קטי אמנית האיפור (15/9/12)

יואווו איזו חוצפה לגבת מחיר כפול על המידה !!! 
לא ידעתי שזה ככה !
אני מידה 41 ולפעמים גם את זה קשה להשיג  !


----------



## moshavnikit (15/9/12)

שלי ורודות מרוני קנטור 
גם השמלה הייתה אמורה להיות קצת ורודה אבל בסוף היא לא. הנעליים נשארו ורודותת וזה אחלה מבחינתי


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (15/9/12)

אני קניתי את 
אלה לריקודים.
להסתובב, קבלת פנים וחופה קניתי פלטפורמה גבוהה, עם רצועות בצבע קם ותחתית בצבע שעם בהיר.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (15/9/12)

את הקרורס בצבע בז/זהב ולא את הלבנות


----------



## חדשים בעסק (16/9/12)

מצטרפת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מידה 40 (ברוב הנעלים לפחות...)
מצאתי אותן באיזו חנות נחמדה במרכז פתח תקווה.


----------



## המרחפת (16/9/12)

נעליים בצבע פודרה, בהזמנה אישית 
אני מידה קטנה מאד, 35 צר, ובמהלך חיפושי הנעליים הסתבר שאפילו פחות, 34.5.
אחרי חיפושים רבים הגעתי למסקנה שאין מנוס מלב נעליים בהזמנה אישית, ועשיתי את שלי בנעלי אלינור ביפו.

המחיר הוא 450 ש"ח, השירות מאד טוב, אבל הנעליים היו מכאיבות ולא נוחות, ולא יכולתי לדעת עד לרגע שמדדתי (ואז הן כבר היו שלי ושילמתי עליהן). כרגע הן פיל לבן בארון הנעליים שלי.

אין כאן משום ביקורת על החנות הספציפית, רבות יצאו ממנה מרוצות מאד, אבל אני לא קונה יותר נעליים בלי למדוד מראש. "נעליים לפי מידה" פירושו שהם מדדו את המידה, קבעו שזה 34 והכינו לפי אימום קבוע, לא לפי מבנה הרגל האישית שלי.


----------



## Bobbachka (17/9/12)

אולי לא נוחות, אבל מקסימות.


----------



## המרחפת (17/9/12)

חצי נחמה? 
הלוואי והיו נוחות, מאד אהבתי את המראה וחשבתי שסוף סוף יהיו לי נעליים אלגנטיות במידתי.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (17/9/12)

אתמול הסתובבתי ברחוב ביאליק ברמת גן 
יש שם מלא מלא חנויות נעליים...
אם את מחפשת סנדל - תוכלי למצוא עכשיו דברים ממש נחמדים במחירים מצחיקים. נעל סגורה - צריך לחכות עוד כמה שבועות...

אני אתמול קניתי סנדל להחלפה לריקודים בצבע שמנת ב100 שקל! הוא ממש ממש נח, והלכתי איתו אתמול לערב חג והייתי ממש מרוצה.

את הנעליים הראשונות קניתי בנעלי נעורים בחולון, שם הם עושים נעל בהתאמה אישית. החתונה עוד כחודש, בינתיים אני מסתובבת איתן בדירה קצת, מקווה שהן יהיו נוחות בחתונה, אבל עכשיו כשיש לי נעלי החלפה בערך באותו גובה - אני רגועה יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נעליים ראשונות: http://www.neurimshoes.co.il/he/shoe/9080350-Neurim's-לבן-עקב 3.5 סמ_נעלי כלה-1588
(עקב בגובה 3.5 ס"מ)


----------



## Natalila (17/9/12)

מצחיק שאת אומרת ביאליק 
הסתובבתי שם ואכן מצאתי נעליים. בליידי קומפורט (זה לא של זקנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
יפות ואלגנטיות לפי דעתי אבל הכי חשוב - נוחות.

תודה לכולן. השרשור נתן לי פרופורציות.

אה כן והן לא לבנות, הם בצבע אבן שמנת כזה... זה בסדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או שהמעצב שמלה יצעק עליי


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (17/9/12)

איזה יופי שמצאת!!! 
גם חבר שלי צחק עלי שאני נכנסת לחנויות של זקנות - אבל אני בעד נוחות, ויש שם גם דברים שנראים ממש סבבה. אני לא קניתי בליידי קומפורט כי חיפשתי משהו יחסית זול...

איזה צבע השמלה שלך? לבנה או שמנת?
(ואם, במקרה, המעצב צועק עלייך - תצעקי עליו בחזרה, תרגיעי אותו, ותשאלי אותו מה הוא ממליץ לעשות עכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Natalila (17/9/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אדווח ביום ראשון אחרי המדידה


----------



## orugasan (19/9/12)

סתם שאלה, אולי אפשר לארגן איזו רכישה קבוצתית 
או משהו בסגנון?


----------

